# MTB for under £700



## Alan16ac (7 Dec 2012)

After being put off a 29er in my price range I started googling and came across videos of Llandegla. I used I go here when I was in my teens and it was great.
So what kinda bike am I looking at for that money? Preferably available from tweaks cycles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Dec 2012)

I'm in the same boat but would prefer £600. I've been looking at the Cannondale Trail SL 3 and 4s, 2012 and 2013. There are lots of bikes on at bargain prices at the moment but the ones that are really good, when you scratch a bit below the surface have poor reviews.

I'm narrowing my search down to:

*Cannondale*
Trail 2012 SL2 £629
Trail 2012 SL3 £639
Trail 2013 SL3 £745
Trail 2013 SL4 £625
*Charge*
Duster Mid 2012 £599.99
*Cube*
Attention 2012 £499
*Felt*
Q720 2012 £474.49
*Trek*
2013 4700 Disc £670


----------



## Alan16ac (7 Dec 2012)

I'll probably end up with a Cube Acid to be honest. I just want to have a bit of fun and not worry about a few bumps and things damaging wheels and stuff.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2012)

I'd have the Trek 4700 off that list. Not going to ignite your underwear with desire but it rides well and has a frame worthy of upgrading as bits eventually wear out.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Dec 2012)

Drago, seems to have a better spec than the others doesn't it, but I can't find a review anywhere.

Thanks for the input fella.


----------



## Motozulu (7 Dec 2012)

All my mates tell me to get a Trek - mainly as the frames are so good? also that they are worth having as they are worth upgrading (again, good frame).
HTH.


----------



## lulubel (7 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> All my mates tell me to get a Trek - mainly as the frames are so good? also that they are worth having as they are worth upgrading (again, good frame).
> HTH.


 
My Trek road bike was a nice ride (although not as nice as my Surly, I have to say), and my OH is very happy with hers - so much so that she chose not to get a new road bike when she had the opportunity in the summer because she's so in love with her Trek.

My frame didn't survive hitting the side of a car at 30k/h, though  (Not that I'm suggesting it should have done, by the way.)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2012)

I've not looked at the Cube Acid before, it looks pretty nice for the low price tag

http://www.tredz.co.uk/blog/cube-acid-2012-mountain-bike-review/


----------



## Alan16ac (8 Dec 2012)

Yeah seems a decent bike for the price.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (8 Dec 2012)

Saw the Trek 4700 above in the flesh and didn't like it. So, back to the Cubes but...

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-cube-bikes-acid-12-46348/

This put me off rather, and the lack of reviews generally on MTBs makes things pretty awkward. FWIW I'm still considering the Acid - there is now a 2013 model...

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductCode=127849

What difference there is I do not know...?

On the cheaper side of the Cube.... there is the Attention...

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductCode=125873

...and the other side of the Acid, the LTD...

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductCode=127855

If anyone can help me decipher this lot, I'd be well chuffed, otherwise I may have to go to Halfrauds and part with my cash - unaided by finance  - minus a bit for being a member of British Cycling on a Boardman Mountain bike Comp. at £699.

If somebody fancies giving us a bit of feedback on the Cubes though, I'd be more than happy because after 48 hours of hassle with Halfords and looking for hours today, I'm nearing the end of my tether and a winter off-roadie I will not be destined to be.

As always thanks...


----------



## lulubel (8 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-cube-bikes-acid-12-46348/
> 
> This put me off rather, and the lack of reviews generally on MTBs makes things pretty awkward. FWIW I'm still considering the Acid - there is now a 2013 model...
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure what put you off, to be honest. Was it the 3/5 score? That doesn't seem to bear any resemblance to the content of the review, which is pretty much all good. I did notice the comment about the heavy wheels, which I assume is a dig at the Alex rims. Yes, they're budget, but my OH has them on her Radon MTB, and she was surprised by how quick and easy it was on the climbs.

The 2013 model has an air fork, whereas the 2012 model has a coil fork. Most people here (including me) will probably tell you air is better, but there are some people who will disagree.



Monsieur Remings said:


> On the cheaper side of the Cube.... there is the Attention...
> 
> http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductCode=125873
> 
> ...


 
The more expensive bike has slightly more expensive components on it, but I can't see anything there that I'd pay the extra money for. The less expensive bike doesn't specify whether the fork is coil or air, so I'd assume it's coil.

My Cube (women's equivalent of the LTD) is a lovely bike. It rides nicely, I feel very safe on it, and it's fun. I think you could buy any of those three and be very happy, but my personal choice would be the Acid because it has a good spec and seems to offer the best value for money.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Dec 2012)

Thanks Lulubel, much appreciated input and not for the first time.


----------



## Cubist (9 Dec 2012)

That Acid does indeed look good. It's a solid frame, and the components are of good quality. It is well made and well put together. The fork is a far cry from the old Dart forks they used to put on them, and more than adequate for the trails. I bought Acids for my team to use as duty bikes, back in 2009/10, and they're all still going thanks to a decent servicing schedule. 

As Lou says, apart from a lighter frame, the Ltd at the price you list is not much better in terms of spec. It has a slightly better fork. I started off on a LTD, and loved mine, but it was the Race spec one with a Reba, and Stroker Ryde brakes. The wheels were err, strong and robust, but soon and easily upgraded in today's market if you can't get on with them (which is unlikely) . It ain't a beginner's bike though, it isn't as forgiving and won't flatter you until you learn to tame it. With a 72 degree head angle it took a bit of setting up to stop it feeling nervous, but like a thoroughbred flew when handled properly. 

The Boardman hardtails are superb value for money, and a slightly different beast. With 120mm forks and a more trail orientated geometry (the Acid is essentially a trekking bike, rather than an XC racer, and the LTD is a scalpel sharp XC bike) it'll be a bit more relaxed, and won't need as much pilot input.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Dec 2012)

For every poor review there is usually a good one - http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-hardtail/cube-bikes/acid/prd_417651_1527crx.aspx

Cyclewise in Whinlatter used Acids as the main hire fleet for a few years before switching to Analogues. Both bikes are more than capable of the task.


----------



## Cavalol (10 Dec 2012)

I got a Trek 4500 Disc a couple of months back and it's superb. The only thing I could fault it on is that with the front suspension locked out it's a little bit 'crashy' but I'm going to upgrade the forks at some point anyhow.
Have you tried The Bike Factory in Chester? They have masses of bikes in there and seem really helpful, in fact they were the only place I went to that didn't try and sell me something at the top of my budget or over.


----------

